# I just saw Quarantine



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

I thought it was pretty much a bunch of crap.
Very predictable, although it did have a few good scenes.
I don't want to spoil it, but I just have to mention the elevator.
After the power is out, the main characters use the elevator! It must be one of those wind-up elevators!

The audience laughed throughout the entire film, except for the one guy who loudly asked his friends "Why are you laughing? That scared the **** out of me!" So I guess some people will like it...


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I actually enjoyed it. (Though I agree, it was a bit predictable, but what horror movie isn't these days?) It scared my fiancee. We saw it last Saturday, and my arm is still bruised where she was squeezing it!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

haven't seen it yet. Not really sure if i will. Maybe when its out of the theaters I'll rent it.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't think I want to see it anymore. I hate horror movies coming out these days they just can't make em good. Thanks for the honest review!


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

I havent yet seen Quarantine, but I thoroughly enjoyed the movie it was a remake of....a spanish movie called rec

Check it out if you get the chance


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Ya know, I think I would have liked it more if I had rented it. Which really doesn't make sense. Why should I have lower standards for rentals?

Too many movies today rely upon startles instead of actual scares. Scared stays with you. One heck of a lot of people still won't swim in the ocean, just because they saw Jaws. _That's_ some good hang time!

I'll have to look up Rec, thanks for the info!


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Doomsday Cult Leader said:


> Ya know, I think I would have liked it more if I had rented it. Which really doesn't make sense. Why should I have lower standards for rentals?


Actually makes sense. It costs a small fortune to go and see a movie today. Not only is it expensive to get in, but you almost need to take out a loan if you wanna buy any snacks. Not to mention having to deal the annoying lights form pesky teenagers sending and receiving text messages during the movie. Putting up with the costs and annoyances, make you feel as if the movie better be borderline great or you're gonna feel ripped-off.

Whenever a movie comes out, I actually rate it...
Movie theater worthy
rental
VOD
wait for it to show up on cable


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep, I'll just wait for it to come on On Demand.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Saw it Saturday night. Thought it was pretty good, had some scary scenes!!!! Kept the audience jumping.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I didn't care to much for it, to much camera movement for me to enjoy the movie.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

playfx said:


> I didn't care to much for it, to much camera movement for me to enjoy the movie.


Well, at least it wasn't as jerky or spastic as the camerawork in 'Cloverfield'.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I wanted to see REC before I saw Quarantine. I always like to see the foreign version first. It had pretty good reviews.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I wanted to see it, but continue to hear negative 'reviews'. I'll wait to rent it, just like The Strangers.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

playfx said:


> I didn't care to much for it, to much camera movement for me to enjoy the movie.


Interesting you should mention that. I noticed that a lot of movies get real close to the action and you can't see a thing or they are shaking from moving around. Don't care for that too much. I think it is a cop-out to cover up bad fight coreography. If you can't see what is happening, it doesn't matter if it is sloppy.

I wait for most stuff to be On Demand or rental. I hate to spend so much money for a movie that is o.k. but there are some movies you just gotta see on the big screen.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree HB, I don't mind it evey now and then but the whole movie was a bit much, the only reason I went was it was a freebie, if i had to pay i would have ask for my money back.


----------

